# Worksheet Recommendation?



## PossiblyMaybe (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currently researching this myself, but I'd definitely appreciate being pointed in a good direction, or even personal recommendations. 

I am looking for free printable worksheets. I prefer non-religious sheets that focus on marriage building exercises or questionnaires - that sort of thing. I've been looking and looking, but have not really found anything that works well as a stand-alone marriage aid. My goal is to find something that will help each spouse to understand each other's viewpoints. 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Paging SA! You have a call at the front desk!


----------



## PossiblyMaybe (Aug 17, 2012)

?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

SimplyAmorous is a member with very good insight and advice.


----------



## PossiblyMaybe (Aug 17, 2012)

OIC, Thanks for clarifying that, TBT.

Well, hopefully SimplyAmorous will offer some insight into a great source for worksheets.
I still haven't found any! I just assumed there would be tons available online... go figure.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

There are a number of very good worksheets available at the Marriage Builders website under the Questionnaires tab. However, they're designed to be used with the books _Love Busters _and _His Needs, Her Needs_. If you don't plan to use the books, you will need to at least read through the Basic Concepts on the website to understand the worksheets.

The Five Love Languages website also offers worksheets that many people find helpful. Again, you'll need to read up before or after doing the worksheets to get the most out of the information.


----------



## PossiblyMaybe (Aug 17, 2012)

Cool Rowan, tyvm! I'll certainly check those out.


----------

